# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Lampadas T5

## João Magano

Um site com muita informação sobre as T5, não especificamente sobre aquariofilia mas para quem quiser saber mais sobre T5 aqui fica: http://www.lrc.rpi.edu/programs/nlpi...5/abstract.asp 

Para que mais facilmente as identifiquem, fica a nota que as T5, a direita nas imagens, tem um diametro de aproximadamente 60% das T8, a esquerda. Mais precisamente as T5 tem 0,625" e as T8 1,00":

 . . .

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João

Já agora tambm fica aqui as especificações das minhas T5 de 6500K 
http://www.tcs-hydroponics.com/doc/aq_lamps.htm

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Júlio,

Se não for muita indescrição, onde é que compraste as calhas e em quanto é que te ficaram?

Se não me engano tens 2 calhas com 4 lampadas cada. Certo?
Quantas dessas são actínicas?

Obrigado.


RMG

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui

Mandei vir daqui: http://www.aquazoo24.de/Beleuchtung....b4cb2b2625e42f

Cada calha tem 4 lampadas, 2 brancas (sun) e duas Azuis (actinicas)

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Julio,

Embora não perceba muito de Alemão (graças ao tradutor do google) consegui ver o site e as calhas tem muito bom aspecto.

O comparativo deles é de 6*54 = +-300W contra 2xHQI150+2x54 = +- 450W e a intensidade de luz parece-me que pende para as T5

Para um aquário de 1,5m com uma coluna de água de cerca de 50 cm safava-me com uma calha de 4x54? Pretendo ter corais duros.

Essas calhas suportam a função de dimmer? certo? já vem incluída?

Além de que 360 é bastante mais atractivo que 600/700 por duas HQI.

Obrigado


RMG

----------


## Julio Macieira

:SbSourire24:   Aqui fica o link da página em Ingles
http://www.aquazoo24.de/Beleuchtung....b4cb2b2625e42f

Há soluções mais económicas. O importante é mesmo as lampadas e os reflectores.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

ja que vou montar um aqua novo e expliquem-me la uma duvida minha...

Podem substituir-se as HQI por T5 de por ex 10000ºK?  É a mesma coisa?

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Rui

Quanto a tua questão de será que chega 4x54W, acho que chegar deve chegar visto a altura do aquário as essas lâmpadas de 54W só tem 120cm de comprimento e como o aquário é de 150cm ficas bem mais bem servido com uma calha com 4x80W que tem um comprimento de 150cm.
Desta forma ficavas com iluminação uniforme pelo aquário todo e tinhas a certeza que tinhas luz para todo o tipo de corais mesmo que estejam no fundo do aquário.

----------


## José R Santos

Olá pessoal,

A propósito de T5 com corais duros, viram o aquário de Março da Reefkeeping?

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...totm/index.php

Um abraço

----------

